# Check all     /     Uncheck all



## truckle

OK, these two options I find hard to find translations for.  The user is presented with a excel like grid of information.  For each cell in this grid it can be ticked (checked) or unticked (unchecked).

There are two buttons:

Check all
Uncheck all

to make the task easier.  I have tried to find these terms in the microsoft translation glossary but they are not there.  What would be the correct terms please?

Thank you for your time.

Andrew


----------



## Jana337

I'd say:
Vybrat všechny (select all)
Zrušit výběr (cancel selection)


----------



## truckle

Thank you for your suggestion.  Technically speaking, the user is not "selecting" any cells. They are simply changing the "tick" status in that cell.

When you click a cell, it swaps from a tick to no tick and vice-versa. This is not quite the same as selecting all or cancelling that selection.

Having said that, and having provided you extra info, I can use these phrases if you still think they are the ones to use?

Another way to word them could be:

Mark all
Mark none

Andrew


----------



## winpoj

"Check all" clearly translates as "Zaškrtnout vše".

"Uncheck all" is trickier - you can either go for "Zrušit všechna zaškrtnutí", which might be too long for the interface, or use "Odškrtnout vše", which doesn't sound very nice in my view (but would certainly be understood).


----------



## truckle

OK, thanks everyone!


----------



## kusurija

In my humble opinion Jana337's variant: 





Jana337 said:


> I'd say:
> Vybrat všechny (select all)
> Zrušit výběr (cancel selection)


sounds more naturally in Czech.


----------



## winpoj

However natural it may sound, kusurija, it is not the correct translation. Truckle has clearly explained that "selecting" is a different action from "checking".


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> However natural it may sound, kusurija, it is not the correct translation. Truckle has clearly explained that "selecting" is a different action from "checking".


You are absolutely right,  winpoj, sorry for my mystificating opinion. What about 
Check all - označit vše
Uncheck all -Zrušit všechna označení ?
Maybe I'm not right again...


----------

